# Isometrische Minimap



## Eichelhäer (14. Apr 2019)

Hallo,

wie implementiert man eine isometrische minimap richtig?

bisher hatte ich es nur orthogonal hinbekommen was auch geht (jetzt endlich). Bei der isometrischen tue ich mich hart.
Die Minimap ist bei mir ein BufferedImage und ein IntegerArray hält ,abhängig von der Skalierung, die einzelnen Tiles und diese werden dann einfach in das Bild gesetzt.

Hier mal der Code:


```
mapData = TmxFileReader.getMapData(tmxfile,"Kachelebene 1");
        
        minimap = new BufferedImage(mapwidth,mapheight,BufferedImage.TYPE_INT_RGB);
        pixels = new int[mapwidth*mapheight];
        
        for(int i = 0;i<mapheight;i++){
            for(int j = 0;j<mapwidth;j++){
                int tileNr = mapData[i][j];
                tileNr--;
                for(int m = 0;m<64;m++){
                    for(int n = 0;n<32;n++){
                        pixels[i+j*mapwidth]=ImageInput.getTileImage(tileNr).getRGB(m,n);
                    }
                }
            }
        }
        minimap.setRGB(0,0,mapwidth,mapheight,pixels,0,mapwidth);
```

anschließen mal ich via drawImage()… .

Das Ergebnis ist ne Orthogonale Darstellung der Isometrischen Map und ich weiss nicht warum.
Vielleicht kann mir jemand helfen, wäre nett.


----------



## Eichelhäer (14. Apr 2019)

Hallo nochmal kurz:

Das


```
pixels[((i-j)/2)+((i+j)/2)*mapwidth]=ImageInput.getTileImage(tileNr).getRGB(m,n);
```

geht in die richtige Richtung nur isses seitenverkehrt.


----------

